# Biete Werbt einen Freund inklusive Gratis Account!



## Gamenetwork (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

möchtest du dich werben lassen , dann bist du bei mir genau richtig!

Ich biete werbt einen Freund inklusive GRATIS ACCOUNT!

Falls ihr daran kein Interesse habt, könnt ihr euch natürlich auch einen eigenen Account kaufen.

Ich spiele seit 10 Jahren WoW und bringe somit die nötige Erfahrung mit.

Warum suche ich jemanden zum Werben : Ganz einfach erstens geht es 5x so schnell zu leveln und zweitens
macht es zusammen deutlich mehr Spaß, da man ab und an auch mal jemanden für eine Kommunikation hat!

Was biete ich :

24/7 online (Bei bedarf gerne jede Klasse auf max Level)
Jahrelange WoW Erfahrung
Skype/TS nur wenn erwünscht, wir können wenn ihr wollt auch ohne leveln)
Motivation
Geistige Reife
Effizientes leveln und kein rumgedonke
Taschen und sonstiges sind selbstverständlich

(Bei Leuten die es wirklich ernst meinen, kann man auch über einen Freimonat WoW sprechen!)

Infos

- Erfahrung mit jeder Klasse und allen Spezialisierungen
- Ich kenne jede Instanz und alle Quests in und auswendig

Wie stelle ich mir das vor?
Ich dachte mir das so: Wir leveln möglichst immer so, dass einer einen Tank spielt. Dies beschleunigt einfach die Suche nach Inis und vor allem deren Abschluss, da ich auf schnelles leveln aus bin.
Ich habe kein Problem damit, zu erst die Tank klassen zu spielen, da mir tanken durchaus Spaß macht.

Ich möchte nur bis Level 90 leveln, da es mir vorrangig nur um die Charaktäre geht.

Meine Online-Zeiten

24/7

Bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen,Alternativen oder Fragen zu Kompromissen könnt ihr mich jeder Zeit anschreiben.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dein Interesse wecken, wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann melde dich bitte per Skype : krause.martin2 oder battle.net Upata#2421


----------

